# Solar panel for 2009 Swift Bolero 680fb



## CatSailor (Sep 17, 2008)

I've been checking out what is required for fitting a solar panel on the roof of my Bolero 680fb.

In the Swift brochure on the Bolero it states 'Roof and wiring prepared for solar panel installation' but I can't find any info in the Swift documentation that came with the van other than a reference in the wiring manual for a 'Solar Panel Regulator - option'.

I've had a look on the roof and there is a blanking plate located at the side of the roof on the offside above the rear of the drivers door. I've removed the blanking plate and there are 2 wires connected into a plug which in turn is mated to a socket that has nothing connected to it.

I'm wondering if this is where a solar panel should be connected but the wires don't look man enough to carry the current generated by a reasonable sized panel (thinking of about 135W).

Has anyone any experience of what this connector is for and where the other end of the wirs connected to it live?

Thanks

Catsailor


----------



## Sargent (Feb 1, 2008)

Hi Catsailor, the connector in the roof pocket is to take the energy from the panel/s to the regulator, the cables are suited to take up to 17A which will be fine for your 135W panel/s

The connector is a waterproof Tyco Superseal 2 way, the socket is plugged into prevent any moisture getting into it whilst not in use.

The other end of the cable is located in the R/H front roof locker. There should be a 2way MNL connector which is the other end of the one from the roof. There should also be a 3 way MNL connector which is to connect to the regulator (which connects to the fuse board) 

I hope this helps but if you have any other questions please let us know.

Best regards

Ian Sargent


----------



## CatSailor (Sep 17, 2008)

Thanks for the info Ian. 

I don't suppose Sargents' sell a connecting lead for the roof connector? It looks like a crimped connection and not easily DIY.

Catsailor


----------



## Sargent (Feb 1, 2008)

Hi CatSailor, if you send me a PM with your contact details on, I will send a lead in the post FOC, would 3 metres of cable be sufficient?

Best regards

Ian S


----------



## CatSailor (Sep 17, 2008)

Thanks Ian, really good of you to offer.

I've sent you a PM with my details.

Great service from Sargent Electrical, a very helpful company.

Catsailor


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

Nice one Sargent. I too want to mirror the thanks for Sargent, who have helped us out several times over the phone in regards to their electrical systems installed in several makes of motorhome.


----------



## Sargent (Feb 1, 2008)

Thanks guys, we are just trying to help, hopefully catSailor you should have your part tomorrow.
Any time you need us Shane please call.

Best regards

Ian S


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

Thanks Ian, I appreciate that. I will be in touch soon, as I need a distribution unit for my own self build ;-) do you supply one off units?


----------



## Sargent (Feb 1, 2008)

For you shane anything is possible? 

Ian


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

Excellent, will be in touch!


----------



## oilslick (Oct 3, 2007)

*And the Roof???*

I will just start with saying how helpful I have also found Seargent to be.

So does anybody know if the roof is ready bracketed?

Or is it Sikaflex and brackets?

(I am just buying a Swift)

Grant


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

Grant

Its out with the sticky stuff and brackets im afraid.

I use unirac brackets on our customers panels, they bolt to the panel using the existing holes, so make it easier if you ever want to move the panel to another van.


----------



## oilslick (Oct 3, 2007)

*Alloy?*

Hi Snelly,

Thank you for the answer.

So are these brackets alloy? Where can I get some? how much are they

Thanx
Grant


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

Yes they are alloy.


----------



## campervanjan (Sep 29, 2010)

*spare key*

when you are off to travel europe what do you do with the spare key ???????????????


----------

